
Google Prepares to Launch New Privacy Tools to Limit Cookies - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/googles-new-privacy-tools-to-make-cookies-crumble-competitors-stumble-11557151913
======
microdrum
This comes a few months after Chrome began treating Google cookies with more
respect than non-Google cookies. Yikes!

------
bediger4000
Why is the Wall Street Journal cheerleading _against_ Google? Doesn't Google
purchase ads in WSJ or on its website?

~~~
dragonwriter
News Corp (WSJ’s corporate parent) has been in essentially open war with
Google for something like 15-years; the business side of it being mostly about
media distribution; as well as all-out propaganda war directed at Google,
they've led a couple of electronic newspaper/newsmagazine distribution efforts
platform efforts openly targeting Google News.

There may also be a partisan political basis for it (while a split between the
two on that is clear, it's less clear that it's a major motivating factor in
News Corps attacks on Google in general.)

